# Amplificadores hasta 25W



## shocky (Sep 15, 2006)

Aqui coloco varios circuitos amplificador de audio a pedido de dany_yuni
Dany puedes hacer tu amplificador estereo de 10W por canal, utilizando dos de estos.
O puedes hacerlo de 25w por canal tambien. o simplemente utiliza el que dice 20W estereo.
Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 15, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Aqui coloco varios circuitos amplificador de audio a pedido de dany_yuni
> Dany puedes hacer tu amplificador estereo de 10W por canal, utilizando dos de estos.
> O puedes hacerlo de 25w por canal tambien. o simplemente utiliza el que dice 20W estereo.
> Saludos



shocky, con respecto a la "fidelidad" del audio de estos amplificador que subes, 

¿conoces algo en específico? 
¿algún parámetro para comparar?

La pregunta me surge porque tengo un viejo amplificador, que funciona bien (en cuanto a que no está quemado) pero recorta mucho los agudos, el sonido no sale "limpio", y eso me molesta porque el sonido que logro con mi guitarra eléctrica con la pedalera no es ni parecido al que se oye luego en un marshall (por citar un ejemplo).

Yo le atribuyo esto a que este amplificador, viejito el pobre, tiene un ancho de banda bastante escaso, recorta en forma dispar las frecuencias y probablemente también los parlantes estén filtrando más de la cuenta los agudos.

De todas formas, está claro que mi amplificador no se le puede sacar más de lo que tiene el pobrecito, así que por eso estoy interesado en armar algo así, de 25W como para oirme a mi mismo mientras practico o me divierto en casa.

En pos de eso, estaria bueno si puedes dar algún detalle más en específico de lo que te comenté al principio, respecto a la 'fidelidad' del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## shocky (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola maunix.
Mira yo en particular no he armado ninguno de estos. Pero en base a sus componentes puedo decirte lo siguiente:
El circuito amplificador de 25W. Posee un integrado que segun su hoja de datos es HI-FI.
De baja distorsion y buen ancho de banda. Lo que no se es cuanto costara, pero es muy simple de armar y seria bueno probarlo.
Si lo llegas a armar avisame que tal funciona.
Para optimizar la calidad del sonido te recomiendo que pongas parlantes acordes al espectro de frecuencia de tu instrumento.
En cuanto a l otro amplificador que tiene control de tonos, utiliza amplificador operacionales en la etapa de control de tonos y por lo que se tienen un gran ancho de banda, aunque luego la etapa de potencia es totalmente transistorizada, utilizando conosidos transistores, de los cuales tengo experiencia en su usu que me an dado buen resultado.
Bueno en fin creo que cualquiera de los dos te daran un buen sonido, pero por empezar podrias probar el mas pequeño.
Saludos.


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 15, 2006)

Maunix el problema de sonido que tienes en tu viejo amplificador, puede venir de las fugas que tengan los condensadores, mira a ver cual esta en mal estado o cual tiene fugas y cambialo por otro de igual o similares caracteristicas pero con el mismo voltaje o superior y el sonido se te arregla, a mi me pasa con alguna radio antigua que tengo que los de sonido tenian fugas y se oia muy agudo comiendose los grabes y cambie los condensadores y ahora tiene un sonido de muy alta fidelidad.


----------



## dany_yuni (Sep 16, 2006)

muchismas gracias shocky me han servido pero ahora me surge una duada para el amplificadorficor de 25 watts con control de tonos ya no es necesario ponerle un ecualizador o si?


----------



## shocky (Sep 17, 2006)

Hola.
Agregar o no un equalizador corre por cuenta tuya cuanto y que tan presiso quieres equalizar tu musica.
Con el control de graves medios y agudo ya lo gras una buena equalizacion, pero no es tan fina como si agregaras uno de ellos.
Si te intereza puedes ver los archivos que tengo publicados en el foro con circuitos equalizadores. ahi tienes uno de 6 bandas. Por lo que seria bastante mas fina la equalizacion de un simple control de tonos.
Saludos.


----------



## jose ricardo olivares (Ago 26, 2009)

hola 
dany yumi no es nesesario pornerle un acuelisador al amplificador de25w pus este tiene uno similar a un acualisador


----------

